
Ask HN: Why do modern web forms not have input labels? - meagher
Go to most websites and their forms do not have labels anymore! The placeholder text is the only indication what you&#x27;re supposed to put in the field.
======
mosuk
Uses less space on the site, and it's much more cleaner that way. Much more
customisable I guess.

~~~
meagher
I agree that it's cleaner, but it's not particularly good for usability.
Placeholder text is usually a light color and screen readers have no clue
what's going on.

------
redxblood
Can you give me an example of a site like this?

~~~
meagher
* GitHub's signup on home page ([https://github.com/](https://github.com/))

* Stripe's login page ([https://dashboard.stripe.com/login](https://dashboard.stripe.com/login))

* DigitalOcean's login page ([https://cloud.digitalocean.com/login](https://cloud.digitalocean.com/login))

* Many, many more

